# External HD Functionality w/ 922



## OA-Trader

What are the external HD capabilities of the 922? I thought I had seen a thread that said external HDs were fully functional (to and from the receiver). But, I can't seem to find the thread and the E* website still shows the 922 only being able to transfer to the 922 from an external drive.

I've been thinking of upgrading from my 622, but being able to use an external HD in only one direction is sort of useless.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## olguy

The 922 has full EHD functionality now. Transfer from or to the 922, FF, rewind, 30 second skip, 10 sec replay, and pause all work. Plus the 922 will recognize more than 1 EHD at a time. I have movies on 1, music programs on 1 and other programs on yet a 3rd.


----------



## BobaBird

How many EHDs can be connected at once?


----------



## P Smith

BobaBird said:


> How many EHDs can be connected at once?


I did try to use non powered 4x hub with 2 EHD - doesn't recognize second.


----------



## olguy

I have a non-powered 4 port Gigaware and the 922 saw all 4 the time I tried it. But if you have 4 on using the rear port the front port will not see a 5th EHD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

olguy said:


> I have a non-powered 4 port Gigaware and the 922 saw all 4 the time I tried it. But if you have 4 on using the rear port the front port will not see a 5th EHD.


I need, but don't have, a hub... but that's what I gathered was the result... that nobody had successfully used more than 4 EHDs and had them all recognized.


----------



## P Smith

How about using 7 ports USB hub ?


----------



## OA-Trader

Great news. Looks like it might finally be time to upgrade.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rodsman

I just had a new 922 installed today as I had read here that full functionality with external HD was now not an issue, i.e., can transfer to and from the 922. My 922 sees the one drive I have currently and shows all the recording material, but there is no menu listing showing how I can transfer the recordings to the 922. This material was transferred from my 622 which I moved downstairs but if I cannot trasnfer back to the 922 I'm going to be really irritated. Thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## P Smith

Manual reading ?


----------



## n0qcu

P Smith said:


> Manual reading ?


There is NO manual for the 922


Rodsman said:


> I just had a new 922 installed today as I had read here that full functionality with external HD was now not an issue, i.e., can transfer to and from the 922. My 922 sees the one drive I have currently and shows all the recording material, but there is no menu listing showing how I can transfer the recordings to the 922. This material was transferred from my 622 which I moved downstairs but if I cannot trasnfer back to the 922 I'm going to be really irritated. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks


Press menu then select "My Media Transfer" if you really want to transfer the recordings (that with the current software bug are safer left on the external drive)


----------



## l8er

You can find the "User Guide" for the ViP 922 SlingLoaded DVR on the "Manuals" download page here:
http://www.dishnetwork.com/supportsection/manuals


----------



## n0qcu

l8er said:


> You can find the "User Guide" for the ViP 922 SlingLoaded DVR on the "Manuals" download page here:
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/supportsection/manuals


You need to look at that if you think it's a manual. IT'S NOT.


----------



## l8er

n0qcu said:


> .... IT'S NOT.


 Right Einstein, it's a 45 page User Guide posted by Dish Network under the heading Manuals.


----------



## n0qcu

I guess you haven't looked at it.

Its a few trouble shooting items, terms of service, outdated fees info, etc.
There is not a single thing in it about actually using ANY of the 922 features.

*Like I originally said there is no manual for the 922.*


----------



## Stewart Vernon

FYI...

There is a Help app on the main menu... and amongst the things in there is a Manual for the 922.


----------



## WynsWrld98

Any issue with using a EHD written to from 722 on the 922 (for both playback and further writing to it)? I'm considering upgrading from my 722 to 922 but have a lot of great stuff on EHD I want to be able to access and continue writing to when connected to a 922.


----------



## P Smith

622's EHD to/from 922's had some quirks - before deactivate your 722 and send it back, play your EHD on new 922


----------

